
Finland Writes History With Crowdsourced Copyright Law - Lightning
http://torrentfreak.com/finland-writes-history-with-crowdsourced-copyright-law-130722/
======
container
There's even a diff file of the proposed changes to the law, although I'm not
sure if this version is official or current anymore. Google translation of the
file, originally in Finnish, in the link:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=fi&tl=en&js=n&prev=...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=fi&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http://www.cs.helsinki.fi/u/okraisan/tol-
diff.html&act=url)

